# Labeling requirements



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.honey.com/honeyindustry/resources/labeling_article.asp


Nutrition labels probably not required in your case.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

The web site OKB supplied is a good site. however, I would get in touch with amy of amys bee labels fame. she does a great job and knows the rules for labeling. She produces a great product at a fair price. I concentrate on keeping bees and producing honey. I let the label makers who know the rules make the labels.


----------

